# Glock 43



## Kraut783 (Nov 18, 2017)

Well...awhile back I picked up a Glock 43, thanks to the LEO/Military discounts GT Distributors offers with Glock.

I have to admit, it feels and shoots pretty damn good.  I was a little concerned over the 6 round mags...but coming from a time where a six shot revolver was a duty weapon, I can get over that for an off duty weapon.

Upgrades:
- changed out the stock plastic sights to AmeriGlo.
- changed out magazine basepads to Taran Tactical +1 and a couple of +3's.  The +1 added almost no extra length from the original mag and gave me 7+1. The +3 is used mainly as a spare mag carry.

Currently use a Raven Concealment kydex holster, or a Galco ankle glove...if needed.

For those looking for a good concealable 9mm that shoots and handles like a bigger compact, take a look and shoot one.


----------



## AWP (Nov 18, 2017)

I shot one back in Sep. and definitely liked it.


----------



## DocIllinois (Nov 18, 2017)

I also shot one this summer and would put it up there with the PPS for the best small single stacks.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 19, 2017)

I bought Maria a G43 earlier this year. She loves it.

M.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 19, 2017)

I carry one everyday and don't have any problems doing so. It shoots great and I have no issues with recommending it to anyone who is looking for a pistol in that size.


----------



## Topkick (Nov 19, 2017)

The 43 is a winner. I like my Sigs, but I shot the Glock 43 not long ago and was impressed.


----------



## MikeDelta (Oct 19, 2018)

Love my 43. Got Pearce mag extensions. Took a few times at the range though to get used to the trigger, pretty stiff for such a small weapon. Was grouping low left, but corrected this by drilling on fundamentals. With a Kydex holster and some Speer +Ps its a very accurate, reliable sidearm that isn't cumbersome at all.


----------

